# What's the best tortoise humidifier



## JWiediyanto (Jul 12, 2014)

I am going to buy humidifier for my tortoise because the humidity here is really bad... So I am just asking what is the best humidifier for the tortoise. Please tell the brand and the price and the picture of you can. 


Thx


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 12, 2014)

Greetings,

I recently purchased the Zoo Med Reptifogger from Drs Foster and Smith web site and it costs right about $50.00. It is very easy to install, and you can add your own larger water reservoir that makes it last even longer. If you plug it into a timer, you can have it come on and off throughout the day. 

Here's the link

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6016+6021+21501&pcatid=21501

I've seen others here on the forum recommend as well. The output is adjustable so you can literally have a very small flow of humidity, or a lot. If it does run out of water, it automatically turns itself off.


----------



## ben32hayt (Jul 12, 2014)

I have two zoomed reptifoggers and both have broken within two years. You can fix them by cleaning them out with vinegar but that only last for a few months. 

The mistking and the exo terra monsoon are high quality misters which will add humidity to your enclosures. 

Mistking
http://www.lllreptile.com/products/16723-mistking-ultimate-value-misting-system

Exo Terra 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004G62868/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

If you don't have an closed enclosure than your best bet would be the the zoo med reptifogger because the other systems would make a mess as they mimic rainfall.


----------



## wellington (Jul 12, 2014)

I wouldn't waist my money on the monsoon or the reptifogger. I had both. They both lasted a very short time, not even six months.
I would buy one at your local store. One that is for humans, a small personal one. That's what I used, lasted until I didn't need them anymore. However, if they do stop working in a short period of time, you can return it and get it replaced.
The mist king is good, but expensive. I use that for my chameleon, but it's a mister not a humidifier, so it won't give off a fog type spray, but a fine mist spray.

The humidifier I bought was from a bed bath and beyond, around 30-35 bucks. On any of them, if you use distiller water, it will have for them to last longer without problems.

Also, it should really be a warm air humidifier, you really don't want cold water/mist/air ones.


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 12, 2014)

Will there be any problem if there is fog on my tortoise enclosure?


----------



## wellington (Jul 12, 2014)

No, not at all. Just makes it harder too see them. Btw, what species are we talking about? Some high humidity species, like RF are prone to shell rot, so you have to be careful with them and wet top layer of substrate. You need to keep the top dry, while still having high humidity. The best way is to pour warm water into the corners, making the bottom layers damp, yet keeping the top dry.


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 12, 2014)

Aldabr


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 12, 2014)

I mean aldabra


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 13, 2014)

I just saw a website and they said that a hot humidifier will make a problem to the reptile's eye and ear. Is that true?


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 14, 2014)

I use a zoomed fogger also .


----------



## JWiediyanto (Jul 15, 2014)

But there are a bad comment for that fogger. People said that it only lasted for several months. Like 3 months


----------

